# Adeno? Help!



## derf (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi,
I'm hoping that someone can finally help me with this problem.
First, I have been breeding and racing pigeons for over 35 years and have had to deal with numerous illnesses, injuries and diseases.
But, for the last two or three years I have been dessimated with what I believe to be Adeno Virus.
The birds absolutely sparkle one day and are eating and performing normally. Without any warning, I'll go in one day to find a bird ruffled on the perch with little appetite. The next day or two they will be dead.
It has no bearing that the bird has not exercised or even been out of the loft, nor does it have anything to do with time of year.
Yesterday, I found a tumbler, which was in with the flying cocks, dead. Today there is a three year old cock on the perch and not eating. I'm pretty sure I'll find him dead tomorrow. I gave him a doxycylin pill which has helped only in one or two instances in the past with others. 
Over the last three years I have lost numerous breeders, flyers, young and old birds.
I have tried numerous medications for "symptoms associated with" Adeno with the most recent being "BelgAmco" from DeWeerd. Nothing is working.
BTW, I originally thought that what I was seeing was rodent dropping poisoning, but I have built a new loft this year, and it is as rodent free as it can be.

I am at the end of my rope. We don't have a decent Avian Vet in my area or I would have visited them long ago.

Just when I think I have beat it, it comes back with a vengence. I have lost some or most of my very best birds.

BTW, the incidences did increase with breeding season as I found at least two hens dead after laying the first egg. Also, as the young birds were first started on training, after the first couple of tosses, they started dying. So, it is apparent that it is associated with stress.

I would appreciate any help I can get on this.

Derf


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

I was hit in the middle of the YB season with what people thought was Adeno. I put my birds on Vita King 5 in 1 for ten (10) days, then wormed them, and started adding ProEmune to their water daily and ProBoost to their feed. I purchased the later two products from Foy's. They immediately began to show signs of recovery. By the end of the first ten days I had them out loft flying.

I've see a couple of specfic remedies for Adeno on Siegel's. I have no knowledge of how well they work. Also, during my research I came across the following site. I hope you will find it useful.

http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/symptoms/index.php


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would email DR. Walker , I have heard he is really nice and may have some ideas for you..here is the contact .

or Email us on:
[email protected]


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

derf said:


> Hi,
> I'm hoping that someone can finally help me with this problem.
> First, I have been breeding and racing pigeons for over 35 years and have had to deal with numerous illnesses, injuries and diseases.
> But, for the last two or three years I have been dessimated with what I believe to be Adeno Virus.
> ...


A search on the web provided several good articles coveringthe adeno virus. Type 1 also called young bird sickness and TYPE 2 which effects adult birds. Now as read, In old birds sympotons are less noticed, and when noticed often it is to late as death can come within 48 hours after noticed. BUT as read adeno virus is like HIV AIDS as it attacks the immune system. THAT is where the problem begains. It opens up the bird for several other deseases. And states E Coli. as a main problem And leads to death. In old birds it has shown a liver problem. Probably why the symptoms go less noticed until late stage. This againCaused from a weak imune system. Now real vaccines. No real Treatments BUT you treat the other deases that do lets say the killing. Ecoli, and such. Says amoxicilan works. So i would think also a round 7 days of sulmet treatment. It states vitimans high in vit C and VIT E helps strenghen the imune system. REST as it relate to FLU in people that doctors say get plenty of rest. So do not fly the birds. Suvivors go on and recover well And are stronger imnune wise. NOW clean all waters well Disinffect the loft SEPERATE any and all birds showing the sickness. So sounds like treat for known desease PRIOR then. Give vitimans 2 times weekly. Probiotics as needed. Clean waters regular. And keep loft clean. . On young birds There imune system is less strong so do not over strees them Without a program. The loss In Past causes show 30 percent mostly BUT some lofts lost 100 percent of there birds.


----------



## jboy1 (Jan 26, 2005)

This is no joke, Use the pellets on your loft floor the ones made for wood burners.
I had the same thing 4 yrs in a row, once i used the wood pellets not one sick bird.3 yrs and going. I don't know why but they work.


----------



## derf (Aug 8, 2012)

*Wood Pellets*



jboy1 said:


> This is no joke, Use the pellets on your loft floor the ones made for wood burners.
> I had the same thing 4 yrs in a row, once i used the wood pellets not one sick bird.3 yrs and going. I don't know why but they work.


Is there a specific species of wood that the pellets are made from?

At this point I'll try almost anything. None of the medications have worked and I've tried many claiming to attack Adeno.

Derf


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I see the add in Siegels too for the ADENO PLUS its states that its the same products people use to fight HIV


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Walt said he uses Adeno-zap twice a year for preventative measures have you tried that?


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

amoxicillan and AdenoZap is your best medicine then 1 week of sulmet

follow with apple cider vinegar, minerals and vitamins

Virkon S as a disinfectant.
1 teaspoon to a gallon for a week.

Aureomycin only as mild preventive.
1 teaspoon of Aureomycin to a gallon of water treat until adeno has passed.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

derf said:


> Hi,
> I'm hoping that someone can finally help me with this problem.
> First, I have been breeding and racing pigeons for over 35 years and have had to deal with numerous illnesses, injuries and diseases.
> But, for the last two or three years I have been dessimated with what I believe to be Adeno Virus.
> ...


 I am curious as to how you came to the conclusion that your birds were infected by the so called "Adeno" virus. What lab tests were preformed ? To the best of my knowledge, no antibiotic will be effective in treating a virus. There may be secondary bacteria infections, but once one begins to pour every possible combination of antibiotics into their birds, I am pretty sure that a lot of good bacteria will be killed off, opening the door within their digestive system to all kinds of bad stuff. 

It is not as exotic as being able to say "My birds have something special" could just be plain everyday common e coli type germs. This is an old post, so perhaps it has already run it's course.


----------



## jboy1 (Jan 26, 2005)

derf said:


> Is there a specific species of wood that the pellets are made from?
> 
> At this point I'll try almost anything. None of the medications have worked and I've tried many claiming to attack Adeno.
> 
> Derf


Its just hard wood pellets for wood stoves you can find at lowes home depot places like that its around 3.50 a bag make it about 1 to 2 inches deep.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

an email to DR walker would be easier than dealing with pellets IMo. but Im sure they do make a good floor dressing.


----------



## derf (Aug 8, 2012)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I am curious as to how you came to the conclusion that your birds were infected by the so called "Adeno" virus. What lab tests were preformed ? To the best of my knowledge, no antibiotic will be effective in treating a virus. There may be secondary bacteria infections, but once one begins to pour every possible combination of antibiotics into their birds, I am pretty sure that a lot of good bacteria will be killed off, opening the door within their digestive system to all kinds of bad stuff.
> 
> It is not as exotic as being able to say "My birds have something special" could just be plain everyday common e coli type germs.
> 
> ...


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

derf said:


> Hi,
> I'm hoping that someone can finally help me with this problem.
> First, I have been breeding and racing pigeons for over 35 years and have had to deal with numerous illnesses, injuries and diseases.
> But, for the last two or three years I have been dessimated with what I believe to be Adeno Virus.
> ...


First of all take all the medications put them on a shelf and leave them there. The medications especially if your going from one to another to another will simply put more stress on the birds and you will end up losing them all.

Adeno if that is really what it is is a virus, so you have two choices. 

1) let it run its course and anything that gets sick remove from the loft no matter how good it is or what bloodlines it comes from. It will only breed more birds that are also susceptible to the virus. This is exactly what I did then...

2) Do your research and you will find that- Virus's can not live in an acidic environment period.... There are several ways to do this: crush a single clove of garlic and add it to the drinking water. you can also do it with citrus if and when its available in your area take two avg size lemons cut them up and put them in blender rhine and all. Make sure the lemons are the sour lemons you can also subsitute the yellow sour grapefruit. once its blended put the pulp all of it in a gallon sized plastic container and add water till its full. when the birds first taste it they will pull back and shake there heads. Mine then hit it a second time and filled there gullets. 

whether you use the garlic or citrus or alternate between both remember to pull anything that even looks sick and isolate it. It a decision you will have to make as to whether or not you will try to let them try and recover and then put them back into the loft. Just remember once they come down with adeno they will always be carriers and will breed the susecptibily into your next generation of youngsters if you breed them. 

If you have more questions Private message me and I'll try to help you out more as the rules of this forum don't allow me to go any further about how to deal with the sick birds. GOOD LUCK


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

This may seem like a dumb question since you obviously have alot of experience in pigeons. Do you happen to use ACV regularly in you weekly or monthly routine ? If not it couldn't hurt to keep the secondary diseases at bay until you get this under control. Best of Luck to You,
Kurps


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

M Kurps said:


> This may seem like a dumb question since you obviously have alot of experience in pigeons. Do you happen to use ACV regularly in you weekly or monthly routine ? If not it couldn't hurt to keep the secondary diseases at bay until you get this under control. Best of Luck to You,
> Kurps


ACV or Apple Cider Vinegar can be used daily in low doses or when you have an outbreak of some type you are trying to control. 

It is basically the same Idea as using cloves of garlic or natural unprocessed citrus.

You are acidifying the water (this causes any virus' to die in short order) Some prefer ACV, some Garlic cloves and some citrus mixes. Bottom line is the more you can stay away from using medications without specific doctors recomendations the better. 

If people continue to use and overuse the medications then they will continue to be ineffective or at least be less and less effective. The only people who make money off of that are the Medication suppliers and manufacturers. As they have to come up with new super medications to kill the now super virus' we ourselves have created.

Simpler is better all the way around!

But remember anything you breed out of that has to be medicted all the time to keep different virus' at bay. The breeder will pass this on to their children and before its done you will loose the whole bloodline. 

We breed for speed and strength in flight, now we have to breed also for strength from basic virus'. Even if they are not your fastest if you breed out of birds that never need medications to keep them healthy. Then they will pass this on to their youngster and before you know it you will be on top of the race sheets.


----------

